# Reefgeek 300G Build Thread



## reefgeek (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi all, admittedly this is not the main forum that I utilize but a build thread is never a bad thing on any site so here we go. This will be the express version.

In the summer of 2012 I bought a Marineland 300G starfire deep dimension tank.









Decided that I would build a four side viewable display so had to tear out a wall, this wall.









Reno Underway, ran LAN cable and ro lines in wall to the display location









Had to build the stand in the basement as it was going to be too tall and wide to fit through the front door.









Antique Chic before the wax application









Antique Chic after wax and doors added









Designed a sump to fit, design tweaked and built by JT Custom Acrylics 









Sump completed. A refugium raceway and filtration raceway. Only error I made is that I needed 1 more inch of headspace to rotate the sump into position.









Display in place, rear enclosure completed.









Time to work on Lumia 5.2 multichip system, controlled via StormX controller









Canopy under construction









Looking pretty snazzy.









Raw water processing beneath the staircase taking shape









How to turn a dual corner overflow Durso sytem into a true full functioning Bean Animal System; connect the overflows via a 2" channel that will be buried beneath the sandbed. This keeps the overflows at the same level and ensures no stagnation of water. You can see the channel on the bottom right.









Wiring and plumbing fun









Filled, leak tested, level tested fully functional


----------



## reefgeek (Dec 31, 2014)

And a video tour of the initial setup.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

That is a very nice tank and a great size one...Very nice aquascape this is going to be amazing once you have corals which is a long way ahead but totally worth it.
Keep the pictures and updates coming...


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

The attention to detail and how your back viewing pane is only as wide as where the overflows start. Very clean. and Welcome. Will be following closely


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow... 
That's amazing workmanship. Very nice.
Where would someone purchase the hoses you have in your plumbing pic?


----------



## reefgeek (Dec 31, 2014)

Any pool supply store should have it in a range of sizes. Tigerflex or Spaflex are common names used. Its fantastic flexible pvc that glues together with standard pvc cement. Cost me just over $1 per foot.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

reefgeek said:


> Any pool supply store should have it in a range of sizes. Tigerflex or Spaflex are common names used. Its fantastic flexible pvc that glues together with standard pvc cement. Cost me just over $1 per foot.


There is actually a specific glue that is supposed to be used on it. Because the PVC is a different make up than standard PVC. you need a solvent that will bond both different materials together.

JJ downs will have everything you need


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Fantastic! Tagging along. 

Can you tell us a bit more about your lighting, looks great. 

YO're going to be running a calcium reactor?


----------



## reefgeek (Dec 31, 2014)

Lumia 5.2 chips are a 70watt 5channel chip that uses cree diodes with a few proprietary diodes to provide a full spectrum led solution. I used a stormx controller to provide pwm dimming in 4000 yes 4000 steps for each channel. I also have simulated cloud cover that is automatically performed by the controller on the white channel. I built a 6th channel into the system in case i was not getting the coverage i needed but so far i am getting exactly what i needed.


----------



## reefgeek (Dec 31, 2014)

You can see the Lumia 5.2 chips in action at the following link.






Oh and Fesso I do not have a calcium reactor and have made no plans to do so, going to try to stick to dosing two part exclusively and keep up with a regular 30-40 gallon water change routine.


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

Just wondering if you were able to find 1" spa flex? I've gone to and called about 6 stores and no one carries that size.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

last time I got it in Lowes

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

sig said:


> last time I got it in Lowes


Do they sell by the foot?


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

mauricion69 said:


> Do they sell by the foot?


Yes! I bought 2' about a week ago for my plumbing


----------



## reefgeek (Dec 31, 2014)

I never had a problem finding 1". I have about 5' left over if you want it. Problem is i am in barrie and do not reliably head to the gta aside from fish trips.


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

reefgeek said:


> I never had a problem finding 1". I have about 5' left over if you want it. Problem is i am in barrie and do not reliably head to the gta aside from fish trips.


No worries. Thanks for the offer. I picked some up at Lowes yesterday.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

and the cheapest bigger tiger flex is in Discount pools

http://www.discounterspoolandspa.com/Pipe-C143.aspx

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## reefgeek (Dec 31, 2014)

sig said:


> and the cheapest bigger tiger flex is in Discount pools
> 
> http://www.discounterspoolandspa.com/Pipe-C143.aspx


The price at that link kind of amazes me, I was able to get mine at a $1.20 per foot not 3 ish...


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I can see myself inside cleaning the tank..love the dimensions looking great buddy


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

wow very nice!!!!

Do you have the links to the DYI Storm X build + Lum 5.2???


----------



## reefgeek (Dec 31, 2014)

cerebrous said:


> wow very nice!!!!
> 
> Do you have the links to the DYI Storm X build + Lum 5.2???


Not a build link but a video of the system as a whole yes:


----------

